# L4.47 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

L4.47 for the ViP622/ViP722 began spooling to some customers last night. Please use this thread to discuss your experiences and any bugs found.

This release is only spooling to customers that were on L4.46. Release notes can be found here


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

I got 4.47 last night. The audio problem that existed on certain OTA sub channels seems to be fixed, but now my Nashville NBC affiliate doesn't come in AT ALL. Previously I had a signal strength in the low-to-mid 80's. The signal strength on all the others seems unchanged. Here we go again...


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

4.47 last night and all seems to be well with Fox the only OTA I had problems with. Did not have any recorded Fox to see if audio was restored or not. PBS here in Colo. Springs is so sporadic (on air/off air/no audio) that I could not tell if OTA was out or not.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Nashcat said:


> I got 4.47 last night. The audio problem that existed on certain OTA sub channels seems to be fixed, but now my Nashville NBC affiliate doesn't come in AT ALL. Previously I had a signal strength in the low-to-mid 80's. The signal strength on all the others seems unchanged. Here we go again...


Did you try deleting and adding this channel manually? I had to do this for a couple of channels post-4.47 update which were being reported as having great signal strength but were not showing anything.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

I also received L 4.47 last night for my 722. It fixed OTA audio loss on 31-1, a CW station out of Sacramento. 

I still experience 2-5 second occasional video blackouts on live OTA and Sat. channels as well as on the play back of recordings.

Scotty


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Got 4.47 last night. EXT timers are working normally now that i have restored the power connection to the docking station. :grin: Must have pulled loose somehow. All is well with EXT recording.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nashcat said:


> I got 4.47 last night. The audio problem that existed on certain OTA sub channels seems to be fixed, but now my Nashville NBC affiliate doesn't come in AT ALL. Previously I had a signal strength in the low-to-mid 80's. The signal strength on all the others seems unchanged. Here we go again...


My Atlanta NBC channel has all but disappeared. When I check it the signal strength is OK but there are a ton of errors. My other channels are fine. I'm going to try to adjust the antenna to see if that works. Hopefully, it's not related to 4.46/4.47 since that's when it started.


----------



## kruser (May 29, 2005)

4.47 fixed my audio problems.
Not had much time to look for other problems but I can say that I am getting all OTA channels unlike others are reporting.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Came home and it was already installed. No problems for me so far.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Did a soft-reset (hold down power button) and I hard reset (unplugging) and no dice. My CBS OTA channel is still gone, but my ABC could be detected, but the signal is very spotty. It won't stay locked in. It blinks between a black screen and the yellow Error 739 box. PBS still comes in loud and clear. Just verified that media center PC attached to same antenna can still see those channels. So this update didn't help me. :-(


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

Fixed my OTA audio problems on both the 622 and the 722


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I didn't even know I had received L4.46 (the 622 was always recording, so I didn't ever check), but I didn't experience any problems. Checked last night just for the heck of it and had L4.47. No problems with either version here.


----------



## dwarren2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Not all is good. I'm still loosing audio on the 2 FOX sttions un central NY, Rochester and Syracuse. However, if I do the Menu, 6,9 and then get a lock on any digital channel and then "View TV" I get the sound back. Put a call into Dish and they are making a report.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

The one OTA local that I lost with 4.47 is restored. 

As others suggested, re-adding that digital channel in the Locals Menu brought it back. It was already showing up in the locals list (in the Local Channels Menu: MENU-6-9) from previously being added, but apparently got "broke" in the update somehow. 

Some suggested to merely highlight that channel in the list until it showed green (which it did), but that was not enough to get it back. I had to select "Add Locals" and enter the digital channel, select Done, and back the rest of the way out of the menus. 

I only get a signal strength of 70 now, where I had one in the mid-80's before 4.47, but it's working, at least for now. ALL OTA channels and subs are working properly now.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Nashcat said:


> The one OTA local that I lost with 4.47 is restored.
> 
> As others suggested, re-adding that digital channel in the Locals Menu brought it back. It was already showing up in the locals list (in the Local Channels Menu: MENU-6-9) from previously being added, but apparently got "broke" in the update somehow.
> 
> ...


WSMV (NBC, Channel 4) actually broadcasts on VHF channel 10. The other Nashville stations use UHF channels. I get a signal strength of 100 on the CBS, ABC, and FOX affiliates from Nashville, but only 90 from the NBC affiliate. I did not notice any change from L446 to L447 in that regard, but L447 did fix all my OTA audio problems.


----------



## bigdwoof (Jan 3, 2005)

I had recorded 3 OTA programs under 446, and there was no audio at all. I copied those to an external hard drive, and tried playing them from there, but still no audio. Next day, I got 447. All 3 programs had their audio again! This was a wierd bug, and I'm glad they got a fix for it quick!


----------



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

All Good here


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

bigdwoof said:


> I had recorded 3 OTA programs under 446, and there was no audio at all. I copied those to an external hard drive, and tried playing them from there, but still no audio. Next day, I got 447. All 3 programs had their audio again! This was a wierd bug, and I'm glad they got a fix for it quick!


Geez, I wish I didn't delete my audioless recordings .


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Seems fine on my 622.


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

> This release is only spooling to customers that were on L4.46. Release notes can be found here


I never had L4.46 and just got L4.47.


----------



## tomtb (Jul 15, 2003)

ESPN 2 HD seems to be out of synch with the audio.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

tomtb said:


> ESPN 2 HD seems to be out of synch with the audio.


I have that too. And now my 622 reboots around 10:30 am even though it is set for 3:00 am.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

cicijay said:


> I never had L4.46 and just got L4.47.


You may have had L4.46 and not knew it. L4.47 came out REALLY fast.


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> You may have had L4.46 and not knew it. L4.47 came out REALLY fast.


I also got L4.47. As far as I know I never had 4.46. I have been checking because I saw this forum. Are there any release notes for 4.47?

The only difference I notice is a message now appears if the remote control is used in another mode , eg TV. The message warns to press the satellite button to control the receiver. I figure they had a lot of people calling the support line because their remote "didn't work" because they needed to press the satellite button. 
It is annoying to me.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

teddy said:


> I also got L4.47. As far as I know I never had 4.46. I have been checking because I saw this forum. Are there any release notes for 4.47?
> 
> The only difference I notice is a message now appears if the remote control is used in another mode , eg TV. The message warns to press the satellite button to control the receiver. I figure they had a lot of people calling the support line because their remote "didn't work" because they needed to press the satellite button.
> It is annoying to me.


Check the release notes for L4.4.6.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105260
The only fix in release L4.47 is fix to an OTA audio problem introduced in L4.46.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Got L447 a few days ago. The closed-caption flub is still occuring. After shutting down the receiver and TV (TV1) for the night, when you turn the TV (TV1) on the next day the only thing that shows is *Press SELECT to Watch TV* and captions from whatever channel you were watching. The banner messages are not there. After you turn the receiver on the captions disappear completely on every channel and you have to reset the receiver to get them back. This doesn't appear to affect TV2.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

tomtb said:


> ESPN 2 HD seems to be out of synch with the audio.


I noticed out of sync issues on my local FOX SD channel. Audio was ahead of Video. HDMI connection.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Xandir, do you recall which version introduced that closed-caption flub?


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

My 622 got L4.47 last night. Sometimes I see a very slow frame rate -- as low as 5 frames per second at times. When it happened this morning, the 622 was in dual mode. I was watching Fox News and my son was playing a pre-recorded show in the other room (TV2).

I have had this happen with prior releases, but this morning is the first time in a few weeks that the problem has come back. It is especially noticable when there is a moving news ticker on the bottom of the screen.

Audio is fine, but the picture is very jerky.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Xandir, do you recall which version introduced that closed-caption flub?


I just got the 722 a few weeks ago. When I installed it, it downloaded L445. A couple of days later it downloaded L446 and that's when I noticed the problem. I don't know if that version introduced it, just when I happened to notice it. But it should be easy to track since I've only had 3 software versions!


----------



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

I got 447 and was checking out DishOnline (didn't order anything, just poking around) and when I backed out, lost audio on one of my tuners. Had to do a soft reboot to get it back.


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

cicijay said:


> I never had L4.46 and just got L4.47.


Me too. Now having problems with black screen and no audio when changing channel.
Also got an old bug back in the form of recorded play back going to the end and then the pause symbol showing up in the window and unable to delete (programing still in use) until I escape out to live tv and then go back to delete.

BJK


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Last week when we had all the L4.46 problems, I ended up deleting all the locals. After the update to L4.47, I added them all back. I have not been able to get the guide data for the local CW digital station. It just says "Digital Service". I did a check switch on Saturday to force a guide download but that didn't help. I've now waited over two nightly re-boots and still no guide data from CW (19.1). Do you think it's an E* issue or is the problem from the station?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

lujan said:


> Last week when we had all the L4.46 problems, I ended up deleting all the locals. After the update to L4.47, I added them all back. I have not been able to get the guide data for the local CW digital station. It just says "Digital Service". I did a check switch on Saturday to force a guide download but that didn't help. I've now waited over two nightly re-boots and still no guide data from CW (19.1). Do you think it's an E* issue or is the problem from the station?


Most of the time its been Dish, although early on it was sometimes the station. You need to forward your problem to dish (anyone have a good email address). If you previously had guide info, then typically what happened is your local changed slightly the info idenitifying itself, and dish no longer maps it correctly to the data it is sending.

ps: if dish changes this to work for you, half the time all the other people currently with guide data will have to re-add the station to pick up the revised channel identifier.


----------



## bhodgins (Nov 29, 2005)

the closed captioned flub on TV1 mentioned by xandir has been around for a while, even before 4.44 ... seems maybe even back as far as 3.65. I've been waiting very patiently for Dish to fix this. It also seems to come and go -- I can be fine for several days without rebooting and then have to reboot every day. It seems to increase in frequency following an episode of TV2 being on while TV1 is off.


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

Got 447 a couple of days ago. Since that time have lost all OTA stations two times and had to restore by doing a front panel reboot. Prior to that had 445 with no issues.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with 4.47 that started with 4.46. Channel changes are painfully slow. And any time I try to use "browse" and attempt to change the channel, it is also painfully slow.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I was watching a recorded show when the audio dropped out. I switched to some other recorded shows and to live tv (not OTA - don't have OTA) without any luck. I thought the HDMI problem had caught up with me so I turned everything off. I went online to post my problem on the forum when I noticed that 4.47 was out. I went to my 722 to check if I had 4.47 (I do) and the audio was back. It was in standby for about half an hour before I turned it back on.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I finally got L44.7 this morning.
Later to day I will see if anything has changed

DL


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

brettbolt said:


> My 622 got L4.47 last night. Sometimes I see a very slow frame rate -- as low as 5 frames per second at times. When it happened this morning, the 622 was in dual mode. I was watching Fox News and my son was playing a pre-recorded show in the other room (TV2).
> 
> I have had this happen with prior releases, but this morning is the first time in a few weeks that the problem has come back. It is especially noticable when there is a moving news ticker on the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Audio is fine, but the picture is very jerky.


i must of just got the update in the last 24 hours

and i have noticed this same thing before this update but my audio is also messed up

i was watching a recorded show and when i pressed pause it would but would show 0:00 time left and progress
but played fine for a while and then went to a frame to frame unwatchable mess

also was watching the end of a race, and it said i had over an hour left, and a recording, but it just stops and asks if i would like to start over?

wierd stuff


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

teddy said:


> I also got L4.47. As far as I know I never had 4.46. I have been checking because I saw this forum. Are there any release notes for 4.47?
> 
> The only difference I notice is a message now appears if the remote control is used in another mode , eg TV. The message warns to press the satellite button to control the receiver. I figure they had a lot of people calling the support line because their remote "didn't work" because they needed to press the satellite button.
> It is annoying to me.


I got L4.47 last night... I like the DishHOME movie option. But don't know if I am going to rent any or not. Does anyone know how much it is to rent them? Anyway I don't think I like that bubble popping up if the remote control is not in the SAT mode. It is kind of annoying. I wish they would put a scroll message on the bottom or top of the TV instead having a bubble go bouncing around your whole tv screen.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I bet the whole reason for the popup when you deviate from the sat mode is because DISH gets a lot of calls from people every month that can't figure out how to get back to using the sat mode for their receivers. Now they can be instructed each and everytime they deviate . Saves a csr call: "I can't control my satellite receiver can ya'll come out and fix it? " Same reason for the recover button on the remote. I am sure people get in the tv mode and change the tv channel instead of the sat channel and end up calling DISH . A lot of technophobic people try to use sat tv and screwup all the time. My parents and aunt took years to make them understand. My friend has had both DIrectv and DISH at one time or another and still calls me as her tech support each and everytime she has a problem.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> My friend has had both DIrectv and DISH at one time or another and still calls me as her tech support each and everytime she has a problem.


Yea my mom does that too. When her recievers dont come up when she turns them on she always calls me up and says "There not working what do I do" Then finally after almost popping a vein in my forehead I went over there and showed her and she still didn't get it. But she tried it on her own and go it she now just calls when her cable modem dosn't work for the internet.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

I am using HomePlug for my connection for both of my 622's. I was picking up IP addresses on both of them before the upload. Now, I can't get a connection.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I have the 622 but hear of people with the 722 at the same software version (L4.47). Is it typical for both the 622 and 722 to be on the same software version? I thought each receiver model were on different software versions?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The two receivers are so much the same that it makes sense to use the same software for them.


----------



## sconaway (Oct 10, 2007)

I finally got L4.47 but was disappointed that my HDMI output still isn't working. I don't see a lot of posts anymore about non-functioning HDMI outputs. I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only one with this problem. I did get an email from DISH saying that it was a known problem and they were working on it. So at this point I don't know if I should wait for another software update or get a replacement 622. It would help if I could hear from others that are having this problem. Feel free to send me a message or post a reply.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## goducks28 (Nov 7, 2007)

sconaway said:


> I finally got L4.47 but was disappointed that my HDMI output still isn't working. I don't see a lot of posts anymore about non-functioning HDMI outputs. I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only one with this problem. I did get an email from DISH saying that it was a known problem and they were working on it. So at this point I don't know if I should wait for another software update or get a replacement 622. It would help if I could hear from others that are having this problem. Feel free to send me a message or post a reply.
> Thanks, Steve


I just had Dish installed 2 weeks ago with my first HDTV purchase (Sony 46" W3000). Initially used component output but switched 1 week ago to HDMI output on the 722. I tried all three HDMI inputs and 2 cables with no luck. No signal at all. Tried system reset with no luck as well. Checked the TV with a friend's HD DVD via HDMI and it worked fine.

Eventually called Dish tech support and they walked me through another reset with no luck. They sent a new unit and a tech out today but the new unit did not output HDMI correctly either. They said it was a known "software compatibility issue" and that they were working on it. I take this to mean that another TV may work but this one will not.

At this point I basically feel that I am left to my own devices and must either try to return everything or live with component only. It looks fine but the principle of a new unit not working properly is bothersome. It may get fixed over time but who knows? Plus I now have to purchase an additional set of cables etc.

I had Dish at a previous house and was very happy about the service overall. I have obviously soured a bit on them at this point.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You will find cases of HDMI not working properly between all types of devices. If you happen to go to any of the AVS forums you can read a lot about it. Sometimes TVs have firmware updates to help fix bugs, E* is releasing software upgrades all the time. Either or both could be at fault... not that this is much comfort to you at this time.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I got it on both 622s Monday. First thing that happened was I suddenly lost audio. On any recorded program or live. Soft reboot fixed that. I've missed a couple of recordings due to "lost signal". One was on my local ABC and the other on my local NBC in Houston. And there wasn't a cloud in the sky. Plus I was watching my local CBS at the time of one of the missed recordings. And recently, after 4.45, I started getting funny patterns on my local ABC again. The screen will divide into 6 distinct areas and they will all pixilate so bad you can't tell what's going on. But the audio is okay.

And the biggest problem with 4.47 is now my wife can buy crap off HSN with the remote. :grin: Why can't they get the Local on the 8's working on TWC?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

olguy said:


> I started getting funny patterns on my local ABC again. The screen will divide into 6 distinct areas and they will all pixilate so bad you can't tell what's going on. But the audio is okay.


I have noticed that problem with my Atlanta ABC station as well.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

I get that it would help with CSR calls.. I just wish I had the option to disable it.. I find it very annoying..



Mike D-CO5 said:


> I bet the whole reason for the popup when you deviate from the sat mode is because DISH gets a lot of calls from people every month that can't figure out how to get back to using the sat mode for their receivers. Now they can be instructed each and everytime they deviate .


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

Got L4.47 on both my 622's this week. Re-scanned digital locals and now receive 53 and 51 OTA stations respectively. That's up from 43 and 42 with L4.46. Both 622's use the same rooftop antenna. However I still have no audio on KCET 28-01 and now 28-02. My guide data for many of the locals is now incorrect. Programs previously recorded with L4.45 and L4.46 that had no audio still have no audio, even after several hard reboots.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jbjsm.. I am in SoCal and have OTA. I did not notice this with L4.47. I will check tonight and report back.


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

goducks28 said:


> I just had Dish installed 2 weeks ago with my first HDTV purchase (Sony 46" W3000). Initially used component output but switched 1 week ago to HDMI output on the 722. I tried all three HDMI inputs and 2 cables with no luck. No signal at all. Tried system reset with no luck as well. Checked the TV with a friend's HD DVD via HDMI and it worked fine.
> 
> Eventually called Dish tech support and they walked me through another reset with no luck. They sent a new unit and a tech out today but the new unit did not output HDMI correctly either. They said it was a known "software compatibility issue" and that they were working on it. I take this to mean that another TV may work but this one will not.
> 
> ...


I hooked up my new 722 to my new Sony KDL463000V (virtually identical to the W series) via HDMI and had no problems! I did wind up adding an optical connection from the 722 to my receiver for the audio, as the HDMI pass through on the TV apparently does not support Dolby Digital. But the video is fine! The only video complaints I've had is with the local ABC station (non-OTA) that breaks up periodically. Seems to only happen with that one station.


----------



## pardek1701 (Sep 11, 2007)

L4.47 and now all OTA channels are gone!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

It also seems that there are a lot more problems with sound dropout and pixelization as well. I'm starting to see this on both sat locals and other channels like National Geographic HD. We hadn't seen these kind of issues in quite awhile so I'm wondering if they're being cause by 4.47 as well.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> It also seems that there are a lot more problems with...pixelization as well.


I was watching a Family Room DVR recording I made the other day and every time the scene changed it was either pixelated or solid green boxes before it settled into it's proper view. Most annoying.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Many audio dropouts on the HD channels since L4.47.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

pardek1701 said:


> L4.47 and now all OTA channels are gone!


Take a look at this thread. Might help
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100475


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

mscroggi said:


> I get that it would help with CSR calls.. I just wish I had the option to disable it.. I find it very annoying..


I think you can "disable" it by hitting the TV (or VCR) button with the remote transmitter covered (so the DVR doesn't see the change) and then subsequent TV actions still work...at least for me with a 622 on L447 and a Sharp Aquos. I like to be able to change *TV* menu settings with the normal picture up. DISH are you listening?


----------



## ferris209 (Apr 3, 2007)

Xandir said:


> I was watching a Family Room DVR recording I made the other day and every time the scene changed it was either pixelated or solid green boxes before it settled into it's proper view. Most annoying.


I've had this problem when viewing DVR recordings of "Heroes" in HD. Been having this problem since at least July.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

interestingly, this popup doesnt appear when I am using one particular remote (I have several extras).. cant explain it.. the versions are the same..



mscroggi said:


> I get that it would help with CSR calls.. I just wish I had the option to disable it.. I find it very annoying..


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Went from 4.45 to 4.47 a few days ago and my 622 is working better than ever.
My trick play functions are even behaving properly.
Thank you Dish:biggthump


----------



## kruser (May 29, 2005)

My 622 is now at 4.47 and no problems at all.
My 722 received 4.47 a while ago and also has no problems.

My locals that had no audio before now all have audio.
HDMI has never been a problem.

Now if they would just get the house code thing going so I can swap the external drive amongst receivers at will would be nice!
I've already swapped both twice and I hear of a three time limit so I'm not swapping again until I hear it is safe.

All and all, I think my system is working better than ever.
I used to have a 522 and 510 and two 301's.
I removed one 301 when the 522 went online.

Then I ordered the 622 and installed the 1000+ dish.
All good with all HD.
Then I upgraded again to the 722 but had to send a receiver in.
I sent the 522 in as it always had drive failures.

So now I have the 622 and 722 as live units and the old 510 is still hooked up for all the movies I have on it but not hooked to the switch.
All working great!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Noticed a minor bug, (not sure which release introduced it). The Icon associated with the Satellite stations mapped in to 70-99 (e.g. HSN) is the OTA antenna icon.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm noticing audio sync issues more and more lately. This is particularly most common with HD content and worse with the local HD stations via the 118 bird. It's not all channels and it's not all the time. But when it's off, it's really off.

At times, I feel like I'm watching dubbed in foreign films and it's most distracting. Dish has strugled with this issue often and I simply don't understand why they cannot get this resolved. I'm losing faith this will ever be behind us.

Calls into Customer Care never result in any resolution. My wife even notices this problem (because it's getting worse and more frequent) and it took her a year to finally admit that HD looks better than SD! I'm connected to my display via an HDMI cable. Nothing special there.

What to do?????


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

moman19 said:


> I'm noticing audio sync issues more and more lately. This is particularly most common with HD content and worse with the local HD stations via the 118 bird. ...
> 
> Calls into Customer Care never result in any resolution. ...
> 
> What to do?????


Write to the people who show interest and do take action. [email protected] Include details of the PQ issue, channel number, time, duration, etc.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Write to the people who show interest and do take action. [email protected] Include details of the PQ issue, channel number, time, duration, etc.


I have contacted them numerous times regarding my local (Atlanta) channels. I send along photos of pixeling and green screens. I always get a response in a timely manner. I'm pretty impressed with the level of service from these folks.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

I have 4.47 and now I have problems.
I have not had a single problem now I have an audio problem.
While watching sunday night football via OTA, as long as the game was on, my audio, which is through a optical cable connected to my receiver, everything is fine.
When a local commercial came on there is no sound.

When I changed the channel to ANY OTA CHANNEL, there is no sound coming through my optical to my receiver even though my reciever lights up like it is getting a signal. 

Everything was fine until the upgrade.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Is your audio on the 622 set to DD5.1 AND PCM? If it is DD5.1 only then when a local station drops to stereo on a commercial you get nothing.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

Received 4.47 last week. Only problem is with NEW only timers that have backup programming. IOW, Chuck via OTA and backup on tuner 2 record on Monday and Saturday. It does not recognize the Saturday as old. It believes it is a duplicate.

Of course, I told it to record duplicate events so I can record the backup. I did not have this issue with 4.45.

I deleted the timer without success.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

swissy said:


> Received 4.47 last week. Only problem is with NEW only timers that have backup programming. IOW, Chuck via OTA and backup on tuner 2 record on Monday and Saturday. It does not recognize the Saturday as old. It believes it is a duplicate.
> 
> Of course, I told it to record duplicate events so I can record the backup. I did not have this issue with 4.45.
> 
> I deleted the timer without success.


I don't believe that L4.47 introduced this. Seems to me that I have always been alerted to duplicate recordings.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> I don't believe that L4.47 introduced this. Seems to me that I have always been alerted to duplicate recordings.


I am not worried about duplicates. I am having problems with the New only recordings. The timer should not record on a Sat. Monday is the new episode.

For instance, Soup is new on Fri. It records on Friday. Every other episode shows as "Not a New Episode". New works correctly for this timer

Chuck records a new episode on Monday, however, Saturday shows "Duplicate event". If I set to record duplicate events (because of backups) it will record on Saturday even though it is not a new episode.

This may not be a L4.47 bug. It may just be bad guide data. However, I did not have these issues while using L4.45.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Is your audio on the 622 set to DD5.1 AND PCM? If it is DD5.1 only then when a local station drops to stereo on a commercial you get nothing.


DD AND PCM is checked

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is usually the fix for loosing audio. What happens with your Sat Channels? Where in Cal are you? There is a post from someone in LA indicating he is having some issues with pre-recorded material (audio). I am also in SoCal with the same OTA channels and I am not seeing what he is describing. 

Is this all OTA? Live? Recorded? All the time? if it happens randomly. If it is random next time do a pip swap and tune to the OTA channel. See if you can get OTA audio back.

Would be interested if the audio issues is on more than one channel.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> That is usually the fix for loosing audio. What happens with your Sat Channels? Where in Cal are you? There is a post from someone in LA indicating he is having some issues with pre-recorded material (audio). I am also in SoCal with the same OTA channels and I am not seeing what he is describing.
> 
> Is this all OTA? Live? Recorded? All the time? if it happens randomly. If it is random next time do a pip swap and tune to the OTA channel. See if you can get OTA audio back.
> 
> Would be interested if the audio issues is on more than one channel.


I'm in northen California, Sacramento to be exact.
Here is what I've noticed.
OTA channels that have mono or stereo output I get no sound via my optical connection from my surround system.
I checked the following channels, 06-01 at 9pm. 06-02 at 9pm these are PBS channels.

OTA channels that may be broadcasting in dd 5.1 are ok until a commercial comes on, then there is no sound via the optical connection from my surround system. The moment a dd5.1 show returns, the sound returns. The station tested at 9pm pst is 010-01

OTA channel 29-01 and 31-01 was broadcasting in stereo and no sound was coming through my connection, no sound during commerical, no sound during regular show.

HGTV, standard def. No sound during commerical, no sound on programmed show.
HGTv, Hi-Def, Sound ok on commerical, sound ok on programmed show.

A&E, Hi-Def, No Sound on commerical, no sound on programmed show.
A&E, Standard def, same as A&E hi-def

TnT, standard def, no sound on commerical, no sound on programmed show.
Tnt, hi-def, sound on commerical, sound on programmed show.

Sirius radio, no sound on any channel

HBO SD, no sound
HBO HD, no sound
Showtime-E HD, no sound
Showtime-E SD, no sound
Showtime-W SD, sound in dd 5.1

Setting in the menu, Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital/PCM is checked. RF mode is check. Same issues if I change to Line Mode

Thanks for all the help.

Like I said before, this wasn't happening in 4.46.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

any thoughts?
comments?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

bflatmajor said:


> any thoughts?
> comments?


I'd like it to not get sound with the commercials but would miss Sirius seriously.:grin:

It sounds like the download you got screwed you up. First I would pull the plug, if you haven't already, and wait a few minutes before plugging it in again. Lots of problems are created and then solved by doing this.

I didn't go back and read the whole thread. Have you called Dish yet about this problem?


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

bflatmajor said:


> any thoughts?
> comments?


I'm in Rocklin (and get the same Sacramento OTA stations as you do). I'll switch my 622 to optical out tonight and report back what I hear (or don't hear). Then I'll do the same test with my Tivo HD Series 3.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> jbjsm.. I am in SoCal and have OTA. I did not notice this with L4.47. I will check tonight and report back.


Just to close the loop. I checked my PBS OTA and other OTA channels and I don't appear to be having an issue with L4.47. jbjsm.. are you still seeing the issue? if so try deleted them and re-adding the offending channels back in. Do a hard reboot between deleted and re-creation.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Write to the people who show interest and do take action. [email protected] Include details of the PQ issue, channel number, time, duration, etc.


I agree with the dish quality team.

I have been working with them for months on my local NBC HD station with lip synch issues. I stepped up my level of getting back to them, input, etc and we've been working really hard on this for the last month.

Since 4.47 I too am experiencing really bad lip synch issues on not just NBC, but other channels as well.

It is like the other gentleman said... it is so bad it is even worse than an old japanese kung fu movie.

On top of the lip synch issue getting worse, I am now starting to experience really bad audio problems. It cuts out... it sounds like the people are under water, etc.

I am a die hard dish user and supporter... but I told the manager at quality today, if this doesn't get fixed... I take my extra cash in my pocket right now and buy out of my contract.

It is honestly unbearable at the moment.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

bflatmajor said:


> I'm in northen California, Sacramento to be exact.
> Here is what I've noticed.
> OTA channels that have mono or stereo output I get no sound via my optical connection from my surround system.
> I checked the following channels, 06-01 at 9pm. 06-02 at 9pm these are PBS channels.
> ...





bflatmajor said:


> any thoughts?
> comments?


I live in the same area and receive the same channels OTA. I tried (6-1, 6-2, 10-1, and all the other Sacramento area OTA channels) via the optical audio output on my Vip622 hooked up to a Sony Home Theater Receiver.

I got audio without problems, both when it was DD 5.1 and Stereo (during commercials). I have L4.47 also.

So this is probably another elusive, intermittent problem. bflatmajor, have you tried unplugging your Vip622/722 and doing a cold startup?


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

-------- Original Message --------
Date: Fri, 16 Nov 2007 06:38:06 -0800
From: Frank <[email protected]>

Hello all,

I can't say I like my first post being a complaint but it is what it is. I joined Dish about 6 weeks ago after being with Directv for 5+ years. My HR10-250 died and their new receiver doesn't support OTA, plus, I can't get their HD sat. So here I am. Before I get into my problems I'll say that I have not contacted Dish yet, so maybe these are user errors. But I don't think so.

Most of the problems are related to recording shows. The first one that comes to mind is the time I had 2 scheduled recordings, one at 9p and one at 10p. Both one hour shows. The 9p show was on the OTA and the 10p show was on Sat. The scheduled recording said it would not record the 10p show because there was a scheduling conflict. It took a while but the fix was to change the 9p show from OTA to Sat. They were not overlapping shows but even if they were it should have been OK.
The next problem... while watching a recorded show the little 'tv1' icon displayed with the 2min countdown. Two shows were about to start recording and both are on Sat. On the first occasion this appeared I hit the Cancel button to dismiss it. One (maybe both, I can't remember now) of the scheduled recording did not happen. But, the schedule said it did, "Done". Okay, I thought maybe I shouldn't dismiss the 'tv1' icon. So, the next time I let it run the 2 minute clock. This time the DVR stopped playing the recorded show I was watching and switch me to one of the two shows it was recording. I thought this was irritating. So I pushed the DVR button and went back to my recording. Then later, when I was done watching my show I went and looked at the recorded shows. This time the two shows recorded, but only for 1 minute! This is a little more than irritating now. What seems to work is if I wait past 2 minutes before watching a recorded show.
One other thing I noticed was while it was recording two shows, if I went to the guide and select to watch a third channel, it switched. No warning that doing this I would cancel a recording. That seems wrong. I also had the impression from the tech that I could record on tv1 and tv2 and watch live on OTA. Is this wrong?

I'm using the Vip722 and it is running L447, but I don't know when that version was installed and if these problem are fixed. I just don't trust this unit.

Nothing I've read indicates others are having this problem. So is it me?

Sorry for the long post.

Frank


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The default setup for recording is to start 1 minute before the show and 3 minutes after. Since you were recording a show that ended right before the next recording, there was some overlap from the default settings. You can change that so there is 0 minutes before and after.


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

I had changed that setting to 0 and 0 before this problem. Besides, there are two tuners so it should have recorded both even with an overlap.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

FrankInNH said:


> I had changed that setting to 0 and 0 before this problem. Besides, there are two tuners so it should have recorded both even with an overlap.


Is your Vip722 in single or dual mode? In dual mode it devotes a sat tuner to TV2 and you would only be able to use 1 on TV1. (This is the way I remembered that it worked, but I could be wrong).

For full flexibility I leave mine in single mode unless we have 2 people that want to watch different things at the same time.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

FrankInNH said:


> -------- Original Message --------
> Date: Fri, 16 Nov 2007 06:38:06 -0800
> From: Frank <[email protected]>
> The first one that comes to mind is the time I had 2 scheduled recordings, one at 9p and one at 10p. Both one hour shows. The 9p show was on the OTA and the 10p show was on Sat. The scheduled recording said it would not record the 10p show because there was a scheduling conflict. It took a while but the fix was to change the 9p show from OTA to Sat. They were not overlapping shows but even if they were it should have been OK.Frank


This jogged my memory a bit. I have had a recurring problem, weekly, which involves trying to record two programs which may have overlapped but shouldn't have been a problem because one was OTA and the other wasn't. I could not make any sense of what was going on either time and eventually had to delete one of them in order to record the other. It sounds like the same thing you have seen and could very well be a bug involving OTA. I'm going to watch this closely next week to see if happens again. If it does, I will post here again and report it to E* This is on a 622 in single mode.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I know that if I have two programs recording and I try to view one of the shows that is recording, my 622 is not smart enough to know it is the same program I am already recording and wants to start a third "cache" recording of the same show, it then asks me to "stop one of the recordings". My solution is to start a DVR playback of the show that is recording from the beginning rather than just view it, the machine is then happy. This is on a 622 in single mode.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Just to close the loop. I checked my PBS OTA and other OTA channels and I don't appear to be having an issue with L4.47. jbjsm.. are you still seeing the issue? if so try deleted them and re-adding the offending channels back in. Do a hard reboot between deleted and re-creation.


Ron,
I've deleted and rescanned my locals twice, with hard reboots after scan. I now get sound on all channels, but have serious sync issues on OTA HD channels. Have tried resetting the options in the Audio settings menu to no effect. I can almost cure the sync problem with my AV receiver's sync function (Outlaw 990), but my Sony XBR2 60 is way off. The OTA PBS programs w/o audio previously recorded on both 622's are still w/o audio. I've tried restoring them from my external HDD to the 622 with no joy. The OTA tuners in both 622's capture more stations with L4.47, but I'm not sure if it's the software version or just new stations coming online. I'm resigned to the loss of audio on the recorded OTA programs, but I'm pleased to find the increased OTA tuner capture ability. Now if Dish can solve the audio sync problem I'll be happy.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is odd. I am not seeing any sync issues except for HDNets Meatloaf but I also saw people on DirecTV indicating they were also having issues so I my guess is a source issue. 

Are you sure those OTA recording you haver were not source issue related? 

As for the audio sync... hmmm I will have to look at my OTA more carefully. Usually audio sync issues I pick up quickly and personally I have not seen any in my configuration. You saying you are seeing it when using audio directly connected to your TV? 

All stations or just OTA?


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

I am in single mode and just now I had this problem again. I scheduled 3 one hour recordings @8p, 9p, and 10p. While the 8p show was recording I was watching a show I recorded earlier this week. At 2 minutes before 9 the tv1 icon appeared. This time I pressed the select button and a message came up asking if it was okay to switch to the requested show to be recorded, or cancel the timer. So I pressed to switch and it stopped my viewing of the recorded show I was watching and put me in live mode on the to-be recorded show. But it did not start recording!! After 5+ years of Tivo on Directtv I find this very frustrating.

And bty... I am getting audio sync problems on some OTA channels.


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

I just remembered another problem I had. They (I don't remember the station) were running an old war movies marathon a few day's ago. I just seem to like those. Anyway, I had several long movies and decided to archive them to free up space. I selected 4 of the movies and started the transfer. While that was going on I started to 'poke' around the menus to learn a little more about the unit when it locked up and then did a hard reset. 

just fyi...


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

Last night the DVR failed again. This time I wasn't watching TV when the recoder started recording Numb3rs and one minute later it stopped. The log says Event stop by user. 

Isn't anyone else having these problems?


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

Update....

It seems these problems, or at least most of them, are my fault (no surprise, eh). I contacted Dish and it turns out most of the events are setup as Auto Tune and not DVR. :uglyhamme so the DVR was doing what I told it to do.

A lesson learned.

Thanks for letting me vent and make a fool of myself. :righton:


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

FrankInNH said:


> Thanks for letting me vent and make a fool of myself. :righton:


That's what we're here for!

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

whats new?

Last night while watching the monster channel with the sound coming through the optical connection into my surround system, I noticed a lip sync problem.
I turned the the surround system off and turned up the volume on the TV and the lip sync problem disappeared. I turned the surround system back on and the lip syn problem reappeared.

I unplugged the dvr from the power source for 5 minutes and then plugged it back in and the issue was still there.

I called dish and they want me to believe that my receiver is at fault, even though all was ok on 4.46

Today, Saturday morning... EVERYTHING is WORKING..


----------



## adk0212 (Aug 6, 2006)

FrankInNH's posts reminded me of a small feature I wish Dish would add...

Currently, when recording two shows back-to-back on the same channel, the DVR will use two tuners if there is any overlap caused by start-early or end-late settings. This is nice as long as there is a spare tuner handy. But it's not really necessary: Since the shows are back-to-back on the same channel, if the first one runs long you'll get the end as beginning of the next recording, and vice-versa.

Yes, it's slightly annoying to have to switch to a new recording to see the end of your show, but in my case I'd rather have the second tuner available for a recording. The situation where I hit this problem a lot is recording soccer games on goltv ... they often run several games back-to-back and my auto-record timer is set up to get them all. It ends up using up both tuners because of small overlaps between each game recording. If I need to add a "real" second channel recording during the string of games I have to visit all the games and remove their overlaps by hand.

Ideally the DVR would recognize this situation automatically and not "waste" a tuner on an overlap which will record as part of the next show ayway.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

adk0212 said:


> FrankInNH's posts reminded me of a small feature I wish Dish would add: When recording two shows back-to-back on the same channel, the DVR will use two tuners if there is any overlap caused by start-early or end-late settings. This is nice as long as there is a spare tuner handy. But it's not really necessary: Since the shows are back-to-back on the same channel, if the first one runs long you'll get the end as beginning of the next recording, and vice-versa.
> 
> Yes, it's slightly annoying to have to switch to a new recording to see the end of your show, but in my case I'd rather have the second tuner available for a recording. The situation where I hit this problem a lot is recording soccer games on goltv ... they often run several games back-to-back and my auto-record timer is set up to get them all. It ends up using up both tuners because of small overlaps between each game recording. If I need to add a "real" second channel recording during the string of games I have to visit all the games and remove their overlaps by hand.
> 
> Ideally the DVR would recognize this situation automatically and not "waste" a tuner on an overlap which will record as part of the next show ayway.


That's a good idea. I run into that problem a lot as well and that would be a great feature.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

MLBurks said:


> That's a good idea. I run into that problem a lot as well and that would be a great feature.


I am not sure why you and the other poster are seeing this. It always ends up using the same tuner (when in single mode and regardless of whether it says in the schedule that it is using tuner 2 for one and tuner 1 for the other) for me when I use normal padding (it actuals removes the pad between the two shows). Only time I see it not do this is when I add an extra pad.


----------



## adk0212 (Aug 6, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> (it actuals removes the pad between the two shows). Only time I see it not do this is when I add an extra pad.


Wow...I've never seen it automatically remove padding. If there's an option buried somewhere to enable that behavior I'd love to know about it...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> I am not sure why you and the other poster are seeing this. It always ends up using the same tuner (when in single mode and regardless of whether it says in the schedule that it is using tuner 2 for one and tuner 1 for the other) for me when I use normal padding (it actuals removes the pad between the two shows). Only time I see it not do this is when I add an extra pad.


Same with me. I'm in single mode and I record back to back recordings all the time on the same channel. As long as you leave the paddings alone (at defaults), it works fine.


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

What do you mean by "padding"? Is this the section where you specify to record minutes before and after the normal time? I have that set to 0 and 0 as default and they're a few shows that seem to run past the normal end-of-time. And because I tend to record a lot and have both tuners busy I don't dare set the 'after' to record past the normal time in fear of losing a recording due to scheduling confilc. I live with the hassle of starting the second show to watch the end of the first show.


----------



## FrankInNH (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a thread to report problems we see with L447, so...

Yesterday my wife was watching a recording and she paused it to answer the phone. (gotta love dvr) After the call she browsed the Guide before going back the the recording she was watching, but before going back to the recording she went into Live mode to watch something and the sound was not present. Then came the call through the wall... "Frank, I did something and can't fix it." 

It seems audio was missing from both tv1 and tv2 (single mode). I shut the dvr off and on and the sound came back but only for the tv1 which was the one that was on when I shut it off. This happend when I had tv2 on also. Only audio for that one returned. It took a hard reset to get both audio's to return.

This is a first.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

FrankInNH said:


> What do you mean by "padding"? Is this the section where you specify to record minutes before and after the normal time? I have that set to 0 and 0 as default and they're a few shows that seem to run past the normal end-of-time. And because I tend to record a lot and have both tuners busy I don't dare set the 'after' to record past the normal time in fear of losing a recording due to scheduling confilc. I live with the hassle of starting the second show to watch the end of the first show.


Yes, I leave the padding at 1 minute before and 3 minutes past (the defaults) and I never have problems with back-to-back recordings on the same channel. The 622 seems to be smart enough to know that it's on the same channel but may start having problems with it if the paddings are changed.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

Since the delivery of 4.47, my 622 has developed an odd problem that I don't see anywhere else in this thread. I have my main HD set (TV1) connected to HDMI and a side set connected to its TV2 output. Whenever I toggle the "input" mode on my remote #2, the TV #1 displays a large attention banner #908 advising me that the remote is now in the TV mode. The only way to clear this is to hit the sat button on the TV1 remote. This warning might serve a purpose were it directed to the same TV2 video, as is the case when toggling the TV1 input. The warning never appears on TV2. This bug is really obnoxious!

JoJo


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The law of unintended consequences strikes again.

Have you reported this anomalie to Dish Technical Support?


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> The law of unintended consequences strikes again.
> 
> Have you reported this anomalie to Dish Technical Support?


Do you have a direct link for that or do you mean whereby one contacts the main Dish number, wades through the menus, listens to music, finally gets to a human for whom English is a second (or further) language, then gets passed to another human, who puts you on hold, and then you get a dial tone and start over. Is that the process of which you speak? Been there, done that many, many times!

JoJo


----------



## johnr475 (Aug 12, 2006)

4.47 has taken away audio on 2 of my OTA channels. I have to go to local channels, check signal strength, then audio will come back, until I change the channel again. This is annoying. I had no problems with OTA with 4.45. Nothing has changed in my setup except 4.47. I have reported the problem to tech support. I also checked with the 2 channels I am having trouble with. They have made no changes. I am not expecting a fix for this anytime soon.Thank you Dishnetwork for improving my 622. 

JohnR


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

johnr475 said:


> 4.47 has taken away audio on 2 of my OTA channels. I have to go to local channels, check signal strength, then audio will come back, until I change the channel again. This is annoying. I had no problems with OTA with 4.45. Nothing has changed in my setup except 4.47. I have reported the problem to tech support. I also checked with the 2 channels I am having trouble with. They have made no changes. I am not expecting a fix for this anytime soon.Thank you Dishnetwork for improving my 622.
> 
> JohnR


Have you determined which channel(s) are actually causing the problem? Not the ones that lose audio, although it could be one of them. When this happened to me, I discovered there were two OTA channels that would knock out my audio on all the other OTA's. Once I discovered the ones that were causing the problem, I deleted them. Of course, L4.47 fixed my problem but there may be a work-around for you. Have you emailed Dish Quality ([email protected])? Also, is this just happening on playing back recorded programs or is this live?


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

With this last update I new get picture jitter. This will happen with all three tuners and both SD and HD material, even playback. When it is doing it and I press pause, the picture jumps up & down quickly. The old fixes do not work, such as skipping back. It does this frequntly and is getting very annoying.


----------



## johnr475 (Aug 12, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> Have you determined which channel(s) are actually causing the problem? Not the ones that lose audio, although it could be one of them. When this happened to me, I discovered there were two OTA channels that would knock out my audio on all the other OTA's. Once I discovered the ones that were causing the problem, I deleted them. Of course, L4.47 fixed my problem but there may be a work-around for you. Have you emailed Dish Quality ([email protected])? Also, is this just happening on playing back recorded programs or is this live?


I don't lose audio on all OTA channels. It is only the 2. One of the channels is my CBS station. I watch it alot. The other is an independent. I can live without that one, but I am not going to delete CBS. Yes I have have emailed Dish Quality. I got a cookie-cutter response.(We are working on it). This happens live. With 4.45 I had no OTA problems. This only started happening with 4.47.

JohnR


----------



## mraif (Jun 28, 2007)

johnr475 said:


> 4.47 has taken away audio on 2 of my OTA channels. I have to go to local channels, check signal strength, then audio will come back, until I change the channel again. This is annoying. I had no problems with OTA with 4.45. Nothing has changed in my setup except 4.47. I have reported the problem to tech support. I also checked with the 2 channels I am having trouble with. They have made no changes. I am not expecting a fix for this anytime soon.Thank you Dishnetwork for improving my 622.
> 
> JohnR


Same here with me for one local channel (Channel 27 WRDQ in Orlando)! From what I've read on various forums, sending an e-mail won't do anything but solicit the cookie-cutter response.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

I lost audio on only the HDMI output. I had to pull the DVR power plug to reset and now the audio is working. I assume this is a software and not a hardware issue. Not a big deal but my DVR is in the basement and I have to run down there to pull the plug.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Lots of 'stutter', audio drop-out and pixellation - on both SD and HD. I haven't seen this in about 3 software updates and now it's back and irritating!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Any specific channel or programs dbconsultant.. More details the better to track things down like stuttering issues.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Just gotta say, since I complain when things don't work...my 622 has been pretty darn rock solid. Maybe 1 lock-up in the last 3-4 months. Works really well, even when doing many things at once.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Lots of pixelation on all channels. Use to only get it once in a while on broadcast sat channels, not ota. (ABC)was the worse offender. 

Also getting jitters, and freeze frame, while audio continues, never got this before.

Very annoying.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Any specific channel or programs dbconsultant.. More details the better to track things down like stuttering issues.


National Geographic HD, TLC, Discovery, TCM (so not just HD stuff), ABC, CBS, NBC - basically, lots of different channels, lots of different programs, lots of different times - not every event we watch but a good third of them. And the only thing that has changed was the download of 4.47; that's when we saw it start happening. Had this same problem several downloads ago but seemed to have been fixed for several months and now, with this release, it's back.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I notice this when reading the text crawl at the bottom of the screen. It seems most noticeable on Fox and CNN. If you look closely as it runs from right to left, it will skip a beat (or frame?) several times a minute. I assume the entire screen does this as well but it's harder to notice.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a specific channel that has audio drops. It is pretty frequent (1-3 every 2 min). This does not happen if I connect OTA directly into my TV.

OTA CBS WWMT HD CH 2
VIP 622 Signal 85-95
Yamaha VX2300
Panasonic PX75U

Others with OTA in the region do not seem to be having this problem. Although I am not sure what tuner they are using.

I do know that the local station has changed some settings on their encoder. Our local CBS is terrible for HD, (lots of macro blocking) but it is better than nothing.

All other OTA stations do not have this issue.

Edit: It would appear this may be fixed in 4.48


----------

